# Im in the market for a ruger vaquero, I need advice as to which caliber to get.



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

OK, so I'm getting a ruger vaquero. The 3+ inch barrel to be specific. It will have the birds head handle but I don't know which caliber to get. Now for my question.... How bad of a recoil does the .45 çolt have compared to .45 acp? Also, how's the availability of the .45 çolt? Another question... Would I be able to use .45 çolt and .45acp in the same cylinder?

Has anyone here shot of his type of pistol? If so, how does it feel on your hand...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

You would need a different cylinder to use 45 acp. Had a Blackhawk in 45 colt with the 45 acp cylinder. Ruger offers a convertible model in 357/9mm as well. As far as caliber,get what you can use best.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Ruger Forum | Ruger Forum for Ruger Guns and Firearms

Buy sell BS all About Rugers...
Tell 'em "Large Marge" sent you!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

45 colt is a terrific round. Your may want to try before you buy if possible to see what works for you.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back in the good old days folks could shoot .45 ACP in Long colt guns by use of moon clips. Why do the new gun have to be a .45?
https://www.amazon.com/Colt-45-Full-Moon-Clip/dp/B004UB5I0M


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

How bad is the recoil of a .45 çolt?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's not that bad. However the 45 colt can be loaded to 44mag levels but only in a Ruger made for it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> It's not that bad. However the 45 colt can be loaded to 44mag levels but only in a Ruger made for it.


Oddcaliber has that right on the money. The .45 long colt that was used out in the old west was just a tad above the .45 ACP from what I've understood.

BUT, . . . in a Ruger only it can be loaded up to very close to .44 Mag statistics. At that load, it recoils like a .44 Mag too.

But I've got a Beretta .45 LC, . . . it is one of the most comfortable shooting handguns I have ever owned. I bought it as a showoff piece for my leather and holster making business, . . . because it was so pretty, . . . then found out what a really good gun it really is.

If you are comfortable with shooting a .45 ACP, . . . the long colt won't give you any headaches.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> How bad is the recoil of a .45 çolt?


My wife's favorite handgun is the Taurus Judge. She enjoys the .45 Colt.

The recoil will be less with the Vaquero.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

It looks like a simpler choice to make the new gun come out in either .44 mag or .357 mag.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> It's not that bad. However the 45 colt can be loaded to 44mag levels but only in a Ruger made for it.


Yes, the STOUT loads can be used in a Ruger, BUT ONLY THE BLACKHAWK.
Those top end loads will blow a Vaquero into orbit. Especially the New Vaquero. The New Vaquero is slightly downsized from the original, to cater to the Cowboy Action Shooting crowd who wanted a Colt SAA sized revolver.

In my opinion, a single action "Colt style" revolver should be chambered for the 45 Colt cartridge if you are only going to have one such pistol.
I do have a Colt clone in 357 magnum, and a Ruger Super Blackhawk, but those are gravy on top of my 45 Colt revolvers.

The 45 Colt does not have excessive recoil in a standard Colt SAA style grip, I can not speak to a birdshead grip. 
But they are pricey if you don't handload. Plan on spending close to $50 per box of 50 rounds for quality ammo, say Winchester or Remington.

Any reason it must be a birdshead, short barrel Vaquero? For about the same money you could get a Blackhawk 45 Convertible. They come with an extra cylinder in 45ACP. The cataloged barrel lengths are 4.75" and 5.5". Mine is a 5.5".


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

.44 mag is interesting, I wonder how is the recoil on these heavy revolvers? Will it be bad on the short barrel version of the vaquero or the blackhawk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

6811 said:


> .44 mag is interesting, I wonder how is the recoil on these heavy revolvers? Will it be bad on the short barrel version of the vaquero or the blackhawk


Well, we need a reference point as to recoil level for you. What pistol have you fired that, in your opinion, had a heavy recoil?
The 44 magnum in a Super Blackhawk is the biggest recoil I have personally fired. And due to the weight of the piece, and the grip shape which allows the gun to roll up under recoil, it is not bad at all.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

45 Colt. But you should look at the pre 2005 after that they changed the design . The early ones are a tank. I have one 1993-2005.

"The original Vaquero was built to safely fire higher pressure 45 Colt ammunition than the Black powder chamberings, having significantly thicker cylinder walls than other revolvers. Many reloading manuals contain Ruger-only recommended handloads that are considered unsafe for use in other than Ruger Blackhawk, Redhawk, Thompson/Center and Ruger Vaquero model revolvers. Ruger New Vaquero model revolvers, having thinner cylinder walls, are not considered safe for use with the Ruger-only loads taken from the older editions "


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, we need a reference point as to recoil level for you. What pistol have you fired that, in your opinion, had a heavy recoil?
> The 44 magnum in a Super Blackhawk is the biggest recoil I have personally fired. And due to the weight of the piece, and the grip shape which allows the gun to roll up under recoil, it is not bad at all.


I have fired a S&W model 29 in a 6 inch barrel. I have also fired a ruger super redhawk in 6 inch barrel. I wonder if the 3 plus inch super blackhawk revolver in .44 mag would be comparable. By the way the 3 inch blackhawk have the regular grips.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> 45 Colt. But you should look at the pre 2005 after that they changed the design . The early ones are a tank. I have one 1993-2005.
> 
> "The original Vaquero was built to safely fire higher pressure 45 Colt ammunition than the Black powder chamberings, having significantly thicker cylinder walls than other revolvers. Many reloading manuals contain Ruger-only recommended handloads that are considered unsafe for use in other than Ruger Blackhawk, Redhawk, Thompson/Center and Ruger Vaquero model revolvers. Ruger New Vaquero model revolvers, having thinner cylinder walls, are not considered safe for use with the Ruger-only loads taken from the older editions "


Yes, sir, you are correct. I gave some bad info about the original Vaqueros not being as strong as a Blackhawk. I stand corrected.:vs_peace:
Buffalo Bore states their Heavy 45 Colt +P is OK in a Vaquero made on the large frame (2005 and earlier)

Give this round a look - www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=43 :glasses:

When you need something dead, right there, right now, this is the load.
(They make a 325 grain +P load too:vs_shocked


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes, the STOUT loads can be used in a Ruger, BUT ONLY THE BLACKHAWK.
> Those top end loads will blow a Vaquero into orbit. Especially the New Vaquero. The New Vaquero is slightly downsized from the original, to cater to the Cowboy Action Shooting crowd who wanted a Colt SAA sized revolver.
> 
> In my opinion, a single action "Colt style" revolver should be chambered for the 45 Colt cartridge if you are only going to have one such pistol.
> ...


No particular reason for choosing the short birds head model. It's just for looks I guess... But I intend to get the 4.75" barrel as well. The birds head 3+inch will be the back up for the 4.75".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ruger makes the Vaquero in .45 acp too. They call it the Talo edition.
Ruger® Ruger Vaquero® Stainless Single-Action Revolver Model 5152


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes, sir, you are correct. I gave some bad info about the original Vaqueros not being as strong as a Blackhawk. I stand corrected.:vs_peace:
> Buffalo Bore states their Heavy 45 Colt +P is OK in a Vaquero made on the large frame (2005 and earlier)
> 
> Give this round a look - www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=43 :glasses:
> ...


 No problem a subject often confused. The One I have is a huge chuck of SS. Stole it $250 brand new in the box. It pays to have cash on you some times.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> No problem a subject often confused. The One I have is a huge chuck of SS. Stole it $250 brand new in the box. It pays to have cash on you some times.


Nice!!! Would you let her go for $500?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

6811 said:


> Nice!!! Would you let her go for $500?


 I would never sell a firearm or part to one ever. I was at an event where the gun was a raffle prize . The person that won it stood up and said for sale tonight cash only.
Grabbed wife had $250 in cash between us offered it. There were many that offered much more but did not have cash in hand. He latter said $250 gets it. To this day I think he was a prohibited person. He never touch the weapon. He turned the ticket over to me and the weapon was presented to me.
The 45 colt is a round when you look at it you can not help but think WOW. Clearly not a first weapon purchase more of a wish list once you have the needs covered


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't blame you for not letting go, she is a beauty. I don't sell my guns, unless they are crappy or they don't suit my needs and wants anymore. I have lucked out on an estate sale once, several were keepers and the rest that didn't have value to me were sold.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

my oldest girl carries a redhawk with a 5 inch barrel ,she is about 5 ft and a 110 wet never complains about recoil but she scares the crap out of me when she fires that thing.
they do make a conversion cylinder for 45 acp or used to might have to special order it or something. But remember you might have to send the gun in each cylinder hole has to be tuned and timed for you specific gun.
the Blackhawk model has a version with the conversion cylinder might be cheaper to go that route.
the 45 long colt is true it can be hot rodded up past 44 mag ballistics but only in the black hawk from what I understand. other wise it is a low pressure low recoil impulse round and is not as easy to find as the 45 acp.
if it was me(and it is not) I would go with one in 357 mag.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> my oldest girl carries a redhawk with a 5 inch barrel ,she is about 5 ft and a 110 wet never complains about recoil but she scares the crap out of me when she fires that thing.
> they do make a conversion cylinder for 45 acp or used to might have to special order it or something. But remember you might have to send the gun in each cylinder hole has to be tuned and timed for you specific gun.
> the Blackhawk model has a version with the conversion cylinder might be cheaper to go that route.
> the 45 long colt is true it can be hot rodded up past 44 mag ballistics but only in the black hawk from what I understand. other wise it is a low pressure low recoil impulse round and is not as easy to find as the 45 acp.
> if it was me(and it is not) I would go with one in 357 mag.


 Only in the pre 2005 version


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

What do you guys think of Cimmaron arms? They do have these kinds of pistol in .357. I wonder if they are any good


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

6811 said:


> How bad is the recoil of a .45 çolt?


Way less than a .357 magnesium with factory loads. Thats sorta like trying to hold a tiger by the tail..depending on the gun.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

6811 said:


> What do you guys think of Cimmaron arms? They do have these kinds of pistol in .357. I wonder if they are any good


I would be scared of it. Why do anybody want the big hog leg wheel guns. They are too bulky to carry around. Yall might should get a Sig .40 and knock off the BS.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Weapons like the Ruger 45 Colt are not must have day to day work guns. They are want to have luxury items. I they are just plain cool and works of art. You can't pick one up with out thinking dam what a gun. How boring would the world be if everything had to be practical.
The 357 will kill anything that needs Kill-en it is also flexible. If budget is a concern I would always default to a good 357. But having a I want it 45 Colt is fun.
Want a low cost 357 that will serve you well Taurus 669 SS 6 inch had one for 20 years killed some deer with it never failed never and issue with it.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Actually this is a "want". I got 2 modern 357 revolvers already. But this time I want a cowboy action gun. I'm buying this for the looks or I guess we could call its genre. All my weapons right now are the so called assault weapons or military style. I don't own any "hunting" type weapons yet and those will be my next project. I'm starting on my cowboy era looking guns collection now. I got me a double barrel shotgun already. Next on the list will be a single action cowboy revolver, then a lever action rifle.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I just saw this rather timely article and thought you'd enjoy it:

https://www.americanhunter.org/articles/2016/11/25/behind-the-bullet-45-colt/


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> I just saw this rather timely article and thought you'd enjoy it:
> 
> https://www.americanhunter.org/articles/2016/11/25/behind-the-bullet-45-colt/


Thanks Hemi...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have to say it one more time The Ruger vaquero 45 Colt that can take the Ruger only loads the extreme ones are 2005 and earlier only. After that they change the design and it can not take those loads.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Have to say it one more time The Ruger vaquero 45 Colt that can take the Ruger only loads the extreme ones are 2005 and earlier only. After that they change the design and it can not take those loads.


Thanks for the warning sir... But one more question for you if you don't mind. So I do not reload ammo at this time, due to lack of space to put a reloader and it's supplies. So right now I will be buying ammo on line, my local gun shop and Wally world. Those factory rounds are they the standard load .45colt? Or do I need to examine the boxes carefully. I guess what I'm trying to ask is, are they like .22lr where you have subsonic, standard velocity, hypersonic, and other high velocity variety that we commonly see on the shelves? Or are they like the .45 acp which are pretty much all the same pressure.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Go with the .45 Colt caliber.

The .45 Colt has a mildish recoil, but it might buck a little using a birdshead grip. It should roll back in your hand when you fire it, but you can handle it easy enough.

I like the way that the gun looks, and it has become a standard in Cowboy Shooting, I believe. I don't think that you will have any problems; and you can always download with Cowboy loads.

The .45 Colt comes loaded in a lot of different velocities, and is pretty flexible. It equals the .45 Auto in every way, IMHO.

View attachment 31218


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The post 2005 version is a fine weapon and can take all factory loads. The 2005 and earlier was a different breed. It had Ruger only loads in the manuals. Those can not be loaded up for the post 2005. Copare the size of the 45 colt to the 45 acp here major difference in the rounds. The 45 colt is a beast.


----------

